# Can I ask an obvious yet perhaps dumb question here?



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Why do we need a broadband connection for DOD? Why doesn't the DOD function through the dish? I understand the 2-way interactivity of broadband...sending and recieving via cable or DSL and the ability of the HR20 to access D* through the internet.

BUT...doesn't "Directway" function solely through a dish? Why can't the HR20 (or another D* DVR) function the same way? Seems like it would solve a lot of issues for those who don't have all the necessities to connect to DOD, and make it more universally accepted and utilized by the average user...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Good question, but with Directway for example you still need a modem to access the network. I believe the ethernet is necessary as there is no way your existing dish could access the internet to dial into D*'s DOD data base....?


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Why do we need a broadband connection for DOD? Why doesn't the DOD function through the dish? I understand the 2-way interactivity of broadband...sending and recieving via cable or DSL and the ability of the HR20 to access D* through the internet.
> 
> BUT...doesn't "Directway" function solely through a dish? Why can't the HR20 (or another D* DVR) function the same way? Seems like it would solve a lot of issues for those who don't have all the necessities to connect to DOD, and make it more universally accepted and utilized by the average user...


DirecTV just can not have thousands of titles available for downlink via their existing satellites. The only effective way to deliver the content is via a broadband connection. Since they are widely installed, it makes the most sense to deliver on demand content.

I have been testing this and can say that the quality of the SD content is very good. Some shows are not as good when it comes to PQ, but items on the Discovery Channels and the Encore movies it is difficult to see any difference between the satellite and the internet delivered channels.

Directway uses a different dish or LNB attachment to an existing dish. Not the same satellites used for video delivery. I guess this is feasible, but one would still need to subscribe to Directway or what is now called HugesNet to be able to get content that way.

pf


----------



## jschramm (Sep 12, 2007)

Directway is very expensive and very slow.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

jschramm said:


> Directway is very expensive and very slow.


Yes, but for some people it is the only option.

pf


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

But as HughesNet (sorry about that...) operates via a 2-way satellite platform, couldn't this technology be somehow iplemented (obviously at some future date) to uplink/downlink content from some main server somewhere by D* for their DOD service?

Leads one to ponder....


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> But as HughesNet (sorry about that...) operates via a 2-way satellite platform, couldn't this technology be somehow iplemented (obviously at some future date) to uplink/downlink content from some main server somewhere by D* for their DOD service?
> 
> Leads one to ponder....


Hey I mis-spelled Hughes too so I am just as to blame!

I think they could bundle a solution for those outside of range of DSL, FIOS, Cable, and GMRS.

I am not sure if they still have single ODU's that have the LNB's for both D* and HughesNet. I remember the older reflectors that were just for the 101 had LNB's for HughesNet on the same reflector. Not sure if they have 5LNB reflectors that can handle an LNB for the HughesNet location as well.

Someone else know the answer to that question?

pf


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

There needs to be a way for non-dvr (H20) owners to get vod through their computer then network to the H20 or tv.. If Itunes can do it, why cant directv ??


----------

